# Call of duty 4:How to uninstall it manually???



## rodaster (Jan 31, 2009)

These problems started few months ago:I ran my cod 4 and ran a server,punkbuster issues...Dunno why i reinstalled the game,but when i did it i realized that registry files weren't removed...I tried to install and uninstall the game again...no sucess...now when i put my installation cd,even when the game is unistalled,autoplay shows "Play singleplayer,play multiplayer,UNINSTALL??)

I had some more problems,so i can't play the game now...How can i remove it manually?File by file?PLZhelp!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello rodaster, and welcome to TSF
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
install it and open it
wait for the list loading and search for Call of Duty 4 in it
if you can find it right click on it and choose uninstall
if you already uninstalled the game then it'll skip the process so press next, a list should appear, press select all, and press delete
press next, if another list appears do the same as before
click next, and restart your PC
if Call of Duty 4 isn't in the list, download CCleaner from here : http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/download/56920e3a160229f826f209c166c36f69/
install it and open it, choose registry and click on scan for issues
is should remove all unused registry items.
Good Luck


----------

